# w-9 form



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Been asked by my bank to fill one out but it seems only for those who have ties with the US. Seems like a data-collecting exercise.

Has anyone had to fill one in?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

It is if you have US-sourced income to make sure you pay the right tax on it. However, W9 is only for US residents. 

If you are a foreigner (non US) then you need to fill out a W8 BEN form. Make sure you get the new one, it is quite a few pages long (the old one was 1 page) and make sure you get the right one (entity, individual etc).

It is not as daunting as you may think to fill out, there are guides but most of the boxes will not apply.

If you don't fill it out, they will withhold 30% in what is basically emergency tax until you get it sorted. 

If you get stuck or want any help, let me know or drop me a PM. I work in US Equity stocks so use them a fair bit.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you Marve! Really appreciate it.
I spoke to the bank and apparently because I had a US number on file, they believed I had ties with the US. Apparently they will cancel it on their end and let me know next week.

Also, it did cross my mind that eTrade might have triggered this as I have RSU's for a US firm however I have not touched these ever and not bought or sold any myself (they have just worked their way through the vesting period). Do you think this could require a w-9 ?

Merry Christmas!!


----------

